# Lever machine, £750 what would you buy?



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

So you have a £750 budget for a lever machine for use at home, what would you buy and if you can be bothered-why? Secondhand or new, anything you like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I once snagged a Londinium from Manchester for £750! Won't happen again though.

however a fully pimped la Pavoni professional is a really decent machine, or you could hunt out some of the more exotic old little lever machines.

£750 is a tough price point.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow what a bargain that was! Out of the vintage machines are there any that you're particularly fond of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually second hand Cremina is within reach at that money.

I love my series one la Pavoni the build quality was awesome, also like the Gaggia Gilda, Faema faemina and the Conti comocafe


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There are so many lever machines out there, if you hunt them out and are prepared to put the elbow grease into them then bargains can be had.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

I think that levers are a bit like single boiler machines, the jump needed from the entry level to a true upgrade is so big that the market just does not seem to exist. So advice would be spend less for a pavoni or more for something like a second hand londinium and even then finding one is a problem. If the Londinium compact ever comes it would really fill that space

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

The Olympia website has done a decent job of making me want a cremina, think I'll wait to see what Londinium come up with first though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> I once snagged a Londinium from Manchester for £750! Won't happen again though.
> 
> however a fully pimped la Pavoni professional is a really decent machine, or you could hunt out some of the more exotic old little lever machines.
> 
> £750 is a tough price point.


 @coffeechap You have (or have had) a lot of lever machines on your counter... without regard to any budget, which 2 (or 3) do you count as your favourites & why???


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> I once snagged a Londinium from Manchester for £750! Won't happen again though.


 The Londinium is my dream machine, but at the moment though, that's all it is. If I ever saw one in good nick for £750 I'd linking my credit card to paypal in a flash.


----------

